# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Deca Qv 300

## DFH525

I just got a 10ml bottle of Deca QV 300 & i was trying to find out how to tell if it is fake, it has a pink label & red flip top.....please let me know what is up

----------

